# 1.1.1 vs Rogers - we loose voicemail indicator



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

I switched to rogers from fido so I could have the voice mail indicator on the iphone. Well after upgrading to 1.1.1 the voice mail indicator does not work.

It might be worth going back to 1.02 after all.  

Check out the hackint0sh thread Voicemail Notifications No Longer Working in v1.1.1? - Hackint0sh


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

noooooo.....

thanks for the heads up


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Is this still an issue?


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

Not an issue anymore. It just seemed to start working again for most everyone including me.


----------



## aladdin2007 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Any updates for FIDO customers?*

Im on FIDO and have 2 issues with my iPhone 1.1.1 (jailbreakme/anysim);

1 - Some SMS (texts) show a lag of about 4 hours in the timestamp.

2 - Voicemail notification not working. I have to call in to check... :-(

Any updates? Should I just switch to Rogers and it will work?


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

My SMS messages on Rogers have the same timestamp problem.


----------



## aladdin2007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Harg, but your voicemail now works with rogers? (at least thats 1 of 2)!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*Here are the fixes*

For reference:

Voicemail Notifications No Longer Working in v1.1.1? - Page 18 - Hackint0sh

and

iphone.unlock.no


You need to install the SMS Fix and also a good idea to install the Edge settings Fix too. 

I had both problems here in Canada with Robbers. (Rogers)


----------



## aladdin2007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Unfortunately the fix wont work on firmware 1.1.2
.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

1.1.2 doesnt have the issue, so no fix is needed


----------



## aladdin2007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have the issue....but Im on Fido. :-(


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

aladdin2007 said:


> Im on FIDO and have 2 issues with my iPhone 1.1.1 (jailbreakme/anysim);
> 
> 1 - Some SMS (texts) show a lag of about 4 hours in the timestamp.
> 
> ...


For the SMS notification, just install SMS fix, and you'll get your voicemail SMS back...
I'm on FIdo and after i installed. everything works fine.


----------



## aladdin2007 (Nov 5, 2007)

hmm, well im already on 1.1.2. perhaps i should downgrade back to 1.1.1 - however i do get a Text msg saying i missed a call...usually...bandaid solution.


----------



## icrusoe (Aug 9, 2005)

Not sure if you guys managed to glaze over this thread but here it is. This should solve ALL of your questions and problems! I was having all the same issues as you. I was running a 3040 sim card (the old version). So I called up Rogers and said my SIM card was causing my phone to act funky. I noted I needed the 4000 series and the Roger's rep said "Sure! No problem. We'll just leave a note on your file to reimburse of the $25 on your next bill." Went to the Roger's store bought the new 4000 series SIM card, called Rogers while I was at the store so they could verify, etc etc and it was a match made in heaven!  No more SMS timestamp problems and no more VM lag or lack of notifications. Hope this helps.


----------

